# March 2nd 2019 S.E. (Georgia) MEGA SWAP 5th EDITION "Pedal to the Metal" at the Dragstrip



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 13, 2019)

Time to start making those Pre-Spring Swap-Meet plans!
Please join us here in Commerce, Georgia for the 5th Edition of the "PEDAL-TO-THE-METAL" Swap Meet......
We are averaging about 40 Vintage Bike Vendors per Event.... and surrounded by 200+ Swap meet Vendors of Auto/Motorcycle/Truck Parts & Gas/Oil Signs and man-cave what-nots and what's best is 100's of "spectators" (buyers)
A great turn-out of CABE'rs come to this Event from as far away as Ohio, Alabama, Tennessee, and both Carolinas .... even Louisiana was represented one time.
Hope we can draw from Florida one of these times.
Please, mark you calendar and make plans for this great Swap Meet!! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Sprockets (Jan 15, 2019)

Looking forward to it Dave!!      It gets bigger and better each time!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 29, 2019)

ONLY 4 WEEKS AWAY!! WOW....TIME IS FLYING THIS WINTER. ..... THE HURRICANE COASTER EVENT IS THIS SAT 02/02 IN CHARLOTTE, NC

I'M HEADING THERE WITH A TRUCK & TRAILER LOAD ...... THEN JUST A QUICK 4 WEEKS LATER IS THIS ONE IN COMMERCE, GA

PLAN ON BEING HERE FOR A GOOD TIME!! WE TYPICALLY GET 40 VINTAGE BIKE VENDORS >> LET'S SHOOT FOR 50 THIS TIME!!   CCR DAVE


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 10, 2019)

*Just under 3 weeks away!!*  The regional advertising for this Event is stronger this time,  than we've done ever before ......

Should be a *HUGE* turnout .... hope YOU are making plans to be here! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 13, 2019)

I hope all those fine folks that was at the Hurricane show & swap will be there, that would be awesome!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 16, 2019)

*ONLY TWO WEEKS AWAY FROM TODAY!!  *

*My garage smells like Penetrating Oil Spray!! OH my ..... I can even SMELL the Swap Meet getting CLOSE !!* 

See you there I HOPE!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 21, 2019)

*I have your 1-week-away Weather Forecast .... AND ..... some SWAP MEET BLOWOUTS to share with you !!*

*WEATHER looks like this SO FAR >>>> early morning start at 40 Degrees .... and afternoon High of Upper 50's ZERO % chance of rain
>>>>>> EQUALS = 100% Chance of FUN !!!*

Here are some SWAP MEET ONLY Blow-Outs that I'm bringing to the event >>>* 1st Group of 3 are the $99.00 projects !! *
a CWC Skip Tooth from the '40's (Ser # starts with "B") a 1938/39 Prewar Rollfast-made SKIP-TOOTH, and a Schwinn Heavy Duty mid-'80's
*The 2nd Group of 5  are the $199.00 Projects !! *
A very Patina'd Schwinn Hornet ..... a Mid-'40's Schwinn DX Franken-bike.... a early '70's Schwinn Stingray w/S7 WW SLIK tire....
A Shelby-made Western Flyer with "Wishbone" Seat Mast ..& Custom Columbia with Springer and 3 speed SRAM drivetrain with the frame and fork Powdercoated Black

NOTE >>>> these $99.00 and $199.00 bikes are for PICK-UP ONLY at the SWAP MEET !!  See you there !!  CCR Dave


----------



## Toysoldier (Feb 25, 2019)

What's the old saying: "Ready or not, here I come!"  GET-A-GRIP Inc. will be there with a load of new shirts for 2019!  We will be there because there is always a bunch of great stuff to buy and of course the man "Dave" puts on a great time for everyone!  Now it is a 3 hour drive for me so you know its got to be good!!  Wouldn't miss it!  See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 25, 2019)

Toysoldier said:


> What's the old saying: "Ready or not, here I come!"  GET-A-GRIP Inc. will be there with a load of new shirts for 2019!  We will be there because there is always a bunch of great stuff to buy and of course the man "Dave" puts on a great time for everyone!  Now it is a 3 hour drive for me so you know its got to be good!!  Wouldn't miss it!  See everyone Saturday!




Looking forward to seeing you there David! .. I know there's a bunch of new vendors coming plus a lot of our friends here on the CABE !!
It's going to be a bit warmer than the last one! See ya' soon! Safe Travels from there in Tennessee ...... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 25, 2019)

Please click on the attachment here to get an idea of the *AERIAL VIEW* of the Swap Meet Grounds and where to find the* VINTAGE BIKE AREA!!*


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 25, 2019)

I will be there! Looking forward to swappin with you guys!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 26, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I will be there! Looking forward to swappin with you guys!




That is Great news, Don! Looking forward to seeing you here!! 
Remember there is a 6AM entrance gate ( go RIGHT when the main entrance road comes to a "T" ....... OR ...... 
there is a 7AM gate ( Go LEFT when the main entrance road comes to a "T" )
The 6AM gate is $30.00 for all the space you need .... the 7AM gate is $20.00 fee.
Click on that AERIAL MAP (2 posts above) to get a layout of the grounds!
Thank you for making the trip from Charlotte! .....Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello CABE'rs !  
I know there is at least 10-12 CABE'rs coming here to set-up and sell ..... SO I'm asking these questions based on a few calls I've taken today:
*** please chime-in so I can take a pulse of these categories ***
A) Is there anybody bringing much in the way of Vintage ROAD bikes from France, Italy, or England ?? (an Orlando FL CABE'r was considering making the trip to do some Buying)
B) Is there anybody bringing EARLY DAYS of MTB Bikes?? ( call taken from my CL advertisement from a N.C. fellow enthusiast )
C) Is there anybody bringing much in the way of Old Skool or Mid-Skool BMX ?? (numerous inquiries)

Thank you for taking a moment to reply!!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 26, 2019)

*WEATHER UPDATE!  There is now a 40% chance of "Occasional showers" .... WARMER Now -morning start Low 50's with high Mid 60's*

*Important notes:* This is a "Rain-or-Shine" Outdoor Event !! 
 ***VERY RARELY does this Event get postponed (Unless its 100% Chance  of Saturation and/or Thunder Storms)***
~~~ There will be plenty of Vendors with EZ-up TENTS to duck-under IF it does rain a short spell.....
~~~ Bring some TARPS for the protection of your valuable items 
~~~ Bring a Rain Poncho for yourself
~~~ and the math I learned in School tells me 40% is LESS THAN 50/50 !! ( SO odds are still in our favor! )

I say ....Go For It !! I believe there will still be a HUGE Turn-out !! ..... See you there! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 27, 2019)

An old friend once told me, "Don't worry bout the mule, just load the wagon".  Same applies here, "don't worry bout the weather, just show up'.


----------



## DB ReTodd (Feb 27, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hello CABE'rs !
> I know there is at least 10-12 CABE'rs coming here to set-up and sell ..... SO I'm asking these questions based on a few calls I've taken today:
> *** please chime-in so I can take a pulse of these categories ***
> A) Is there anybody bringing much in the way of Vintage ROAD bikes from France, Italy, or England ?? (an Orlando FL CABE'r was considering making the trip to do some Buying)
> ...



I will be bringing my late 70s Raleigh rod brake out for sale.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey Todd! Glad to see you're still around, looking forward to seeing you Saturday!


----------



## donmac70 (Feb 28, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Time to start making those Pre-Spring Swap-Meet plans!
> Please join us here in Commerce, Georgia for the 5th Edition of the "PEDAL-TO-THE-METAL" Swap Meet......
> We are averaging about 40 Vintage Bike Vendors per Event.... and surrounded by 200+ Swap meet Vendors of Auto/Motorcycle/Truck Parts & Gas/Oil Signs and man-cave what-nots and what's best is 100's of "spectators" (buyers)
> A great turn-out of CABE'rs come to this Event from as far away as Ohio, Alabama, Tennessee, and both Carolinas .... even Louisiana was represented one time.
> ...




Thinking about coming up from Orlando (7 hour drive) what kind of bike styles does this meet attract?  Anybody bringing lightweight racers (French, Italian & British) and or parts?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2019)

*WEATHER UPDATE! .*.... as of early THURS morning here is what Weather.com is saying:  (see below) *NOT BAD AT ALL !!




*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2019)

donmac70 said:


> Thinking about coming up from Orlando (7 hour drive) what kind of bike styles does this meet attract?  Anybody bringing lightweight racers (French, Italian & British) and or parts?




Hello Donmac70 ! Well I hope you get some more replies here in addition to mine..... I would say the Ballooners outnumber the rest .... BUT I have seen Vintage Road Racers show-up here! I know that @JOEL and @Freqman1 have brought out some of those. There are a few "locals" that have brought them as well. Muscle Bikes and Old Skool BMX have been here, too. I have been getting inquiries from folks wanting to buy EARLY MTB as well! 
Hopefully putting out this A.P.B. will have folks thinking "outside the Ballooner Box" !!??
Hope you can make it! I also hope you'll have some Vintage Road Racers to satisfy your shopping desires.....
There are PLENTY of Motels at exit # 149 in Commerce (right off of I-85) 
This is an EARLY start Swap meet ..... and it winds down by 1-2pm ...... SO if you're coming.... COME EARLY !!
Safe Travels ..... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 28, 2019)

*I'm planning on being there...don't wanna be a square!*






*I'll be bringing at least these three - 64 Columbia Firebolt rat bike, 51 Schwinn D13 and a 1953 Schwinn Panther. Looking to sell or trade for a nice pre-war something or other.  Also a fine assortment of priceless (OK, for you, they will have prices on them...) parts specially selected for the discriminating vintage bike aficionado!   *


----------



## JOEL (Feb 28, 2019)

donmac70, I sent you a pm. Get back to me soon and I can load some road bikes. Same for anyone looking for old mountain bikes.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2019)

donmac70 said:


> Thinking about coming up from Orlando (7 hour drive) what kind of bike styles does this meet attract?  Anybody bringing lightweight racers (French, Italian & British) and or parts?




donmac70 ..... see the reply just above from @JOEL  (and check your PM's) .... ALSO ..... search the CABE for a " FIORELLI " prior listing from a great fellow coming to the swap meet from Augusta GA  ...... he WILL HAVE this Fiorelli with him ..... it is a 1982 model in size 52cm


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2019)

@jimbo53 .......Thank you for making the trip from Charlotte, NC and along with @DonChristie  .... proudly representing the Hurricane Coasters!!

Looking forward to seeing you guys down here! Safe Travels! .... Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 28, 2019)

donmac70 said:


> Thinking about coming up from Orlando (7 hour drive) what kind of bike styles does this meet attract?  Anybody bringing lightweight racers (French, Italian & British) and or parts?




@donmac70  ..... this Italian Bike WILL be present at the swap meet >>>>> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fiorelli-road-bike-early-80s.108907/


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello CABE'rs! 
It's gonna be a FANTASTIC day tomorrow! .... Don't forget your SUNSCREEN, and deodorant
Check out the forecast now!!
SEE YOU THERE!!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 1, 2019)

donmac70 said:


> Thinking about coming up from Orlando (7 hour drive) what kind of bike styles does this meet attract?  Anybody bringing lightweight racers (French, Italian & British) and or parts?




@donmac70 ..... I hear you ARE coming from @JOEL who has some road bikes for you!
I am bringing a Vintage early '80's Schwinn Lugged Frame LeTour for you with early Shimano 600 group and BAR END shifters!
Helping you to make the best out of the 7 hour drive....
Safe Travels! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 1, 2019)

*ALERT!! >>> BRING DRINKS AND SNACKS/SANDWICH IN WITH YOU!!  *
While the Drag Strip grounds for this Swap Meet have NOT really opened for the season yet .... the running water in the Restrooms is on ( Yay!!)
But the Food / Drink vendors are not "open" yet .... Therefore >>>> make sure you bring your own Food / Snacks / Drinks !!
Save Travels everybody!! @DonChristie , @jimbo53 , @JOEL , @Sprockets , @Toysoldier , @DB ReTodd , @donmac70, @deepsouth , @Luchotocado , @Tamavater , @Freqman1 , 
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 4, 2019)

Had a great time, weather was fantastic, great show again Dave!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2019)

Where's all the pictures? We wanna see.


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 4, 2019)

What a great day! The weather started out a bit windy and as soon as the sun came out, it turned into a gorgeous day. Lots of bikes and parts for sale. I was able to get some great deals before the end of the show. Thanks Dave for all you do to put it all together! Got to see a bunch of friends and learn more about the hobby. Looking forward to the fall event already!


----------



## kreika (Mar 4, 2019)

Any pics of the goods?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 4, 2019)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Where's all the pictures? We wanna see.





kreika said:


> Any pics of the goods?




Hello All! 
We had a successful 5th Edition of the Swap Meet on Saturday! The weather turned out to be PERFECT! We had the pleasure of at least 5-8 new vendors present....
But there were some regulars that didn't show up .... so I would say about even number turn out from the November Swap (4th Edition)
All-in-all ... everybody had a good time, and the money being exchanged might have been a little "under-par". Hard to know why....
Friday's weather around the South was very rainy and stormy ..... the day for loading the trucks and trailers..... so some folks came with a smaller load than normal.
We had at least a Dozen CABE'rs from around the South! GA, SC, NC, TN, AL, FL were ALL represented!
A BIG Thank You to all who came! A special Thank You to @Sprockets who always volunteers to help me get things set-up at 5:15am!!
I DID take a number of pictures BUT please check back later THIS WEEK ...... I need to load those from home and I'm away on business currently... so hang tight... they will be coming!
NEXT UP >>> Get-A-Grip Show & Swap Meet where many of us meet again on March 23rd!
The next Pedal-to-the-Metal (6th Edition) will be the 1st SATURDAY in November..... plan ahead! Cheers! CCR Dave (many Swap Meet pictures coming later this week)


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 9, 2019)

Did this event really happen?  Not a single picture, help us snow-locked brothers out.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 9, 2019)

yes love to see pictures for sure.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 9, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Did this event really happen?  Not a single picture, help us snow-locked brothers out.





jungleterry said:


> yes love to see pictures for sure.




The pictures from this Event WILL BE posted here very shorty! ... I am sorry for the delay ... right after the Swap meet I got called outta town on business and I just returned late yesterday.  I had a boat-load of things to get caught up with here at the homestead before I could dedicate the time to post the pics.... Check back within the next 4 hours and I will get some posted.
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 9, 2019)

*FINALLY !! ..... SOME PICS FROM THE 5TH EDITION OF PEDAL-TO-THE-METAL SWAP MEET COMMERCE, GA 3.02.19 >>>
THE 6TH EDITION WILL BE NOVEMBER 2nd 2019  ...... MARK YOUR CALENDAR NOW!! CHEERS! CCR DAVE*

*



























































*


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 16, 2019)

My first time out. Here are some more pics.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 17, 2019)

@bobbystillz ....Thank you for the extra pictures! That Slingshot 5 by Huffy is wicked-cool! Somehow I missed that one at the Event.
Will I see you at Get-A-Grip this coming Sat. in Cleveland, TN ?? (just a quick 2 hr drive from the ATL)
ALSO ..... you should start listing your Vintage Bike Sunday morning Cruise here on the CABE!! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## bobbystillz (Mar 17, 2019)

Will do! TN is still tentative for me, but ya never know! That Slingshot was accompanied by this Buzz bike 2+1...father son duo showing off their rarities.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 17, 2019)

bobbystillz said:


> Will do! TN is still tentative for me, but ya never know! That Slingshot was accompanied by this Buzz bike 2+1...father son duo showing off their rarities.
> 
> View attachment 965813




*WOW !! SWEET!!* I can't believe I missed both of them ....Thanks again for the pics!! CCR Dave


----------

